# Lazy after a spay



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

My girl is almost 2 and was spayed recently. She has been through two heat cycles. Even since the spay my husband and I have noticed that she seems lazier than normal. She will take herself to the bed and sleep most of the day. She also isn't as velcro, and she seems happy to be in a different room than us. Previously she always wanted to be in the same room, even if she was just resting. 

Is this normal? Should I be concerned?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How recently was the spay?

She might still be recovering, they sometimes withdraw when they don't feel well. You might touch base with the vet and give him/her that info, so they can rule out an infection or other healing complication.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

She has her spay a month ago and had a really rough recovery. She ended up tearing the stitches as she could reach them with her back foot. We had to put her in hobbles and sedate her during the day. Thankfully the vet was willing to look after her during the work hours and we would watch her in the ending. 

The vet said she is physically fine. Are attitude changes normal after a spay? She is eating the same and still loves to play outside. But once we get inside she is a lazy pup.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It could also just be her age. Around 2 is when many V's finally start to calm down a bit. Some days my girls sleeps most of the day as well, although she is still just as velcro as ever.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her change is attitude may have something to do with her rough time while recovering. 
With her being hobbled, and sedated she may have become accustom to resting alone. Maybe just inviting her out to join you is all she needs. 

While Lucy was on rest after surgery, she had to be crated unless she was with me. After the time was up, I found she was spending more time in the crate (on her own) just watching us. She would interact with us if we were going outside, but would head straight back to the crate once we came in the house. It was more than I was comfortable with, so I started shutting her out of the crate. She had no choice but to hang out with us. It didn't take long before she was back to her old self.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I am hoping that she will bounce back. She is such a little weirdo. A little lazy is fine as it gives me a chance to relax


----------

